

Bestselling authors take out full-page New York Times ad against Amazon - HarryHirsch
http://www.theguardian.com/books/2014/aug/08/authors-ad-new-york-times-petition-amazon

======
__Joker
Unfortunately this episode brings the point of Amazon being a monopoly (
intentional or unintentional) when it comes to the selling books. This does
not sound good for writers or the readers.

